# X-trail T30 Blower fan retrofit (interest in video?)



## expat (Dec 26, 2013)

Is anyone interested in a video of the retrofit process on a XTrail T30 blower fan? I took video and photos of everything, it took about 3 hours, which is a lot of video to edit. If I have enough interest, then it will be on my "to do" list. It was definitely easier than I anticipated. 

(POS Xtrail 2005 2.5l QR25DE Auto trans)


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I would say go ahead. I will watch it just to bring back the memories. I think it would be really usefull for anyone having to do the job in the future. When you say retrofit-- do you mean the bearing replacement?


----------



## expat (Dec 26, 2013)

Yeah, with 608 2RS bearings instead of the 698zz that were recommended, its all I could find thou. The motor itself rattles still, I believe that it was too far gone when I replaced them (at least that is what I tell myself). From the information I found, many other people have eleminated the rattle with the bearing retrofit, which makes it even more disappointing that it didn't work for me... and I'm reminded every time I drive the exy.


----------



## expat (Dec 26, 2013)

quadraria10 said:


> I would say go ahead. I will watch it just to bring back the memories. I think it would be really usefull for anyone having to do the job in the future. When you say retrofit-- do you mean the bearing replacement?


Yeah, with 608 2RS bearings instead of the 698zz that were recommended, its all I could find thou. The motor itself rattles still, I believe that it was too far gone when I replaced them (at least that is what I tell myself). From the information I found, many other people have eleminated the rattle with the bearing retrofit, which makes it even more disappointing that it didn't work for me... and I'm reminded every time I drive the exy.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

MMM you have me wondering if somehow your bearings are properly seated. Guess I will have to watch your video lol. The size you used is different in terms of exterior width and overall thickness. I am guessing its not seating properly. Might be worth getting proper size and redoing it. Other option is ordering a new fan blower motor. Finally there is somebody selling them on Ebay for less than $200. When mine was causing problems the only option I could find was Nissan dealer for an alternate. The 600 for the fan plus 4 hours labour they wanted was the incentive I needed to try the bearing fix. I am glad it worked for me. Good luck with yours.


----------

